
We Are Nowhere Close to the Limits of Athletic Performance - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/51/limits/we-are-nowhere-close-to-the-limits-of-athletic-performance-rp
======
eesmith
This again? Posted 12 times in the last year or so, 4 times by dnetesn, 99
comments just 2 weeks ago.

